# How do you get Phasmids in the US?



## Victor T. (Feb 21, 2015)

Thanks for answering!


----------



## Vlodek (Feb 22, 2015)

As far as I know any exotic species of stick insects in US are illegal. However, you can try to get some local species of sticks like nothern stick insect Diapheromera fermorata

http://www.fcps.edu/islandcreekes/ecology/northern_walkingstick.htm

or twostriped stick insect Anisomorpha buprestoides

http://entnemdept.ufl.edu/creatures/misc/walkingstick.htm


----------



## Victor T. (Feb 22, 2015)

How do you get natives? And aren't there egg cases for sale on Ebay?


----------



## Ranitomeya (Feb 23, 2015)

When purchasing things from ebay, you need to pay close attention to the seller's location. It's extremely easy to get in legal trouble from buying things from other countries without the right paperwork.

Special care must be taken when purchasing things that are regulated in some way by law. There are many stories of situations where people encountered problems by purchasing species protected by CITES from other countries without the proper permits because they did not realize where the sellers were located.


----------



## Vlodek (Feb 23, 2015)

Ebay has non native species of stick insect for sale. Mostly from Europe like UK or Germany. Just like Ranitomeya said you can get in trouble with customs fro shipping them into states. A friend of mine got a fine for 5K for keeping stick insects at home.

As far as I know no one really keeps/breeds stick insects in US. I will travel to FL this June and will try to get some breeding stock of native stick insects for Rutgers University.


----------



## Orin (Feb 23, 2015)

Vlodek said:


> Ebay has non native species of stick insect for sale. Mostly from Europe like UK or Germany. Just like Ranitomeya said you can get in trouble with customs fro shipping them into states. A friend of mine got a fine for 5K for keeping stick insects at home.


How did they find his stick insects?


----------



## Vlodek (Feb 23, 2015)

During the reptile expo he decided to sale some of his stick insects and EPA was there.


----------



## Aryia (Apr 30, 2015)

Did EPA announce themselves at the door? Or do they just pretend like they're regular people?

I had a nice chat with someone from the department of agriculture, the person announced themselves at the door though. I'm not sure if he did it out of courtesy or requirement.


----------



## Obsidian (May 23, 2015)

I'm curious how did that conversation go? People tell me I'm full of BS all the time for warning against exactly what's been talked about in this thread.


----------



## Mantis Man13 (Jul 6, 2015)

Didn't know exotic stick insects were illegal until this thread :blink:


----------



## Sticky (Jul 26, 2015)

That's too bad. They should be legal.


----------



## Ranitomeya (Jul 26, 2015)

They were fairly common as pets when I was still very young, but then the USDA began cracking down on potential pests and someone released some Carausius morosus that turned out to be a horribly polyphagous herbivore that proved worse than introduced snails.


----------



## CosbyArt (Jul 26, 2015)

I wish anyone luck if they trying to capture some locally in the wild. I've wasted many hours on the search for some Phasmids, or even one, so far this summer all I got for my efforts was a bad case of chigger bites last time out...

I've been looking high and low on various sites (insect classifieds, ovagram, etc) and have yet to find any native/localized species. Seems to be a pet that is hard to get into, at least legally.


----------



## Alikaren (Jul 27, 2015)

Two years ago I found a beautiful Timema cristinae like this:







Although I decided to let it stay wild. I kinda regret that now.  Anyways, _exotic_ phasmids in the US, although illegal, are actually fairly easy to find. People in the US advertise them blatantly for sale and nothing happens. BTW, I won't give you a link because I don't want to support this.


----------



## CosbyArt (Jul 27, 2015)

Alikaren said:


> Two years ago I found a beautiful Timema cristinae like this:
> 
> ..
> 
> Although I decided to let it stay wild. I kinda regret that now.  Anyways, _exotic_ phasmids in the US, although illegal, are actually fairly easy to find. People in the US advertise them blatantly for sale and nothing happens. BTW, I won't give you a link because I don't want to support this.


Nice find, and seems to be in only a few areas around California too. I know what you mean though, I use to see all kinds of walking sticks, leaf insects, mantids, and such as a kid and since then at various times on buildings and light poles; however, since I've been looking for them now they have seemed to all disappeared.

Indeed I have no desire for a $5000 fine and losing my insects, I've seen many exotics online, and that isn't the problem. What is difficult is finding one of the local species in my area, to buy anywhere. Seems the more common something is the harder it is the find to purchase. That's the reason I've been busy out in wooded areas to find them.


----------



## ZIV (Jan 19, 2017)

does anyone know if any leaf insect species such as Phyllium celebicum , Phyllium giganteum , Phyllium Siccifolium ,Phyllium sp,  or  Phyllium spec ???


----------



## CosbyArt (Jan 19, 2017)

ZIV said:


> does anyone know if any leaf insect species such as Phyllium celebicum , Phyllium giganteum , Phyllium Siccifolium ,Phyllium sp,  or  Phyllium spec ???


Not sure of the question as it is incomplete.

Are you wanting to know if they are restricted species? If so, the answer is yes as they are all Phasmids (Phasmatodea) too. Or if you are wanting to know if they are a local species anywhere in the US? That answer is no, they are not anywhere in the US.


----------



## ZIV (Jan 19, 2017)

sorry i was half asleep but i meant illigal to have as a pet in the USA?


----------



## ZIV (Jan 19, 2017)

sorry misread the post thank you


----------

